# Dew Claw Help



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I would have the vet look at it. Dew claw injuries are really painful. The vet may give you some antibiotics to help it heal up.


----------



## kvar (Jun 4, 2009)

I would have the vet check it. Our puppy Layla actually ripped her dew claw when she was around 12 weeks old (she biffed her jump on to the deck) and it looked red also. She limped a little after she initially hurt herself but after that she didn't show any effects. I would get it checked just in case.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would have the vet look at it just to be on the safe side. Especially if she is licking at it, it means it is bothering her.


----------



## RussellsMom (Dec 11, 2009)

I have to agree with everyone else, I would call the vet and ask. Knowing me I would had put some neosporin on it to see if the redness went away after a day or two if the vet could not see him right away, on the other hand he would probably lick it off and thats not good.LOL. Call vet and let us know what you find out in case it ever happens to us. Hope your baby is not in pain


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

She is only minimally licking it and mainly only when I try to look at it and draw her attention to it.....like when I sprayed the Gentamicin on the other day.

I actually thought about the neosporin, but she is exactly as you described - she licks it off. So I knew if I did this that I would have to bandage it and then get out her kevlar boots to keep her from messing with it....hehe

I left a msg for the vet to call me so I will let you know what they say...was hoping to hear back by now, but Fridays are sometimes busy there. In speaking to the receptionist she said I may need to bring her in as there may be something in it irritating it. Unless the vet calls and tells me otherwise, I will be taking her in tomorrow AM for a vet check.

I sure don't want her to get an infection - she is my baby.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

UPDATE - 

We went to the vet today and Belle has a "sprained dew claw". Unfortunately, not much can be done about it besides to let it heal. I am pleased that it does not seem to be bothering Belle - she is still running around like my little maniac. 

Vet recommended we up the Prednisolone that Belle is already on for her IBD from the 10mg every other day she is taking to 10mg everyday for 3-5 days.

So basically - I paid $30 today for peace of mind and it was worth every penny.

Thanks for all the advise and wanted to post this update in case anyone else runs into a sprained dew claw in the future.


----------

